# nx power window switches removal



## erix (Mar 6, 2014)

It's about a nx2000 / 100nx 2.0

I want to remove the power window switches from the driver's side door. (to fix intermittent electrical problem)

I popped the module loose but no matter how I turn and twist it, I can't get it out the door, it doesn't fit.
Am I overlooking some magic angle or do I really need to remove the whole door panel? I would like to avoid that.

When removing the whole panel will I have to do some tricky stuff with the door handle? The panel also seems to be rubber glued for extra fun...


----------

